# My SA ID Journey



## cly (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi. Received my PR on the 6th of June 2016(applied under S26a and received it 6 weeks after that). Applied for my ID the very next day and got an SMS a few minutes after I left the dha on Harrison street. I have made countless calls and sent so many SMSes to the 32551. Well now my ID is being printed at head office as of today. wonder how long it takes to print...but I can't wait for the 'good sms'!


----------



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Cly,

That's some very good news you got. again congratulations. 

Do you mean your application took only 6 weeks(1 month n half) :confused2:to be adjudicated? that is super fast. what vfs centre was it?

did you have the proof of 5 years experience? and with what professional body are you registered and what grade?

Was there any interview in the process for the PR, or did you deal with VFS from start to end? exactly like a normal visa

Is your passport required when collecting the PR, or is it just a letter they give you?

I also applied and i am getting a message from Vfs that it will be ready for collection in 1 days since a week. I applied in february. I am crossing fingers, lets see.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## cly (Jun 30, 2016)

backlight said:


> Hi Cly,
> 
> That's some very good news you got. again congratulations.
> 
> ...


Hello
Have you received your PR yet? I applied under section 26a. Did not necessarily need to provide proof of registering with a professional body. I applied on the basis of a 5 years and 6 months continuous work permit as i am an educator at a private training company. 
Your passport is no longer required for the PR. You actually receive a very big A4 certificate which is quite inconvenient.
I got mine after 6 weeks trust me. It was a great favour from God really when I think about all the stories I hear about home affairs.
All the best!


----------



## miltonchinogwenya (Jul 25, 2016)

cly said:


> Hi. Received my PR on the 6th of June 2016(applied under S26a and received it 6 weeks after that). Applied for my ID the very next day and got an SMS a few minutes after I left the dha on Harrison street. I have made countless calls and sent so many SMSes to the 32551. Well now my ID is being printed at head office as of today. wonder how long it takes to print...but I can't wait for the 'good sms'!


Hi

Have you received your ID as of late. I applied for an ID copy on the same day as you(6/7/2016). I phoned the call centre today and they said my ID was dispatched to the office of application on the 20th of July 2016. But as of now i haven't received an sms notifying me to come and collect.


----------



## cly (Jun 30, 2016)

miltonchinogwenya said:


> Hi
> 
> Have you received your ID as of late. I applied for an ID copy on the same day as you(6/7/2016). I phoned the call centre today and they said my ID was dispatched to the office of application on the 20th of July 2016. But as of now i haven't received an sms notifying me to come and collect.


Hi
Yes! I collected my ID on Tuesday 26th of July. Approximately 7 weeks after applying for it. 
You may have to phone the home affairs contact center to get more information on the status of your application. I normally used to call them because the SMS number kept giving me same message every time.
All the best!


----------



## nkosi.sikelela (May 13, 2016)

Got my PR approved under critical skills in approximately 4 months, submitted Feb 2016 at VFS Bruma and collected on 28 June 2016. Applied for my ID at Edenvale Home Affairs office on 29 June 2016, hoping it will be finalised soon. I have collected my ID number from Randburg Home Affairs office.

Will keep you updated on the ID issue.


----------



## serene2014 (Dec 6, 2014)

cly said:


> Hi
> Yes! I collected my ID on Tuesday 26th of July. Approximately 7 weeks after applying for it.
> You may have to phone the home affairs contact center to get more information on the status of your application. I normally used to call them because the SMS number kept giving me same message every time.
> All the best!


Congrats , 

Which number did you use to call them. 080 060 1190?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Backlight . Did you collect you PR and how long did it take from the time you applied and also where did you apply under which section , thanks a lot.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

miltonchinogwenya said:


> Hi
> 
> Have you received your ID as of late. I applied for an ID copy on the same day as you(6/7/2016). I phoned the call centre today and they said my ID was dispatched to the office of application on the 20th of July 2016. But as of now i haven't received an sms notifying me to come and collect.


What do you need to submit for ID when you have a Perm Res?


----------



## nkosi.sikelela (May 13, 2016)

nkosi.sikelela said:


> Got my PR approved under critical skills in approximately 4 months, submitted Feb 2016 at VFS Bruma and collected on 28 June 2016. Applied for my ID at Edenvale Home Affairs office on 29 June 2016, hoping it will be finalised soon. I have collected my ID number from Randburg Home Affairs office.
> 
> Will keep you updated on the ID issue.


Collected my ID on Thursday 17 November and everything is in order. Application got stuck in Marriages Section but thankful that there were no errors. Next stop: Mortgage lenders


----------



## jhen.8305 (Feb 25, 2016)

hi guys

have you experience you check the sms status says your in step 3 then all of a sudden after a week it was back to step 1? 

I received like that and called up home affairs and said forget about the sms.


----------



## TapsG (Dec 10, 2016)

Jhen,we are in the same boat.In three weeks,my ID application got to step 3 of 4(printing stage).I was impressed to say the least. Little did I know the next message was going to be 1 of 4.(new ID application captured).Can some1 explain what the next step will be?my application has already gone through steps 2 and 3


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi all,

How can i check the status of ID application?

Is there any tracking site available for status

Please advise.

Thanks in advance .


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi all,

How can i check the status of ID application?

Is there any tracking site available for status

Please advise.

Thanks in advance .


----------



## TapsG (Dec 10, 2016)

ZAR, you send an SMS to 32551 with a message ID reference number eg ID0004357734.I hope it helps.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

TapsG said:


> ZAR, you send an SMS to 32551 with a message ID reference number eg ID0004357734.I hope it helps.


Thanks so much for the quick reply.

Please advise how long does it taking these days to issue the ID?

Time scales for ID please?

Thanks a lot


----------

